# Serial numbers



## GaryBacon (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a newby here from New Zealand.
I have an International Harvester 454 and I am trying to work out when it was made.
All the serial numbers listed on sites do not match up with mine so I am finding it difficult to find out its age.
I guess it is around 1970.
The serial number I have located on the left side of the Clutch housing is
039373ASX it seems quite clear and original any ideas??
Thanks Gary


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gary I'm unable to offer any assistance, but I still wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Garry!!

That no is the skid no !! This is the identity no for the unit from the clutch housing rearwards and there are no records of age !!

The unit you have is an AS (high speed drive train, ratio/range box with an S ratio differential) and the X build pto.

The serial no plate would be mounted on the front bolster (the casting that carries the front axle and mounts the axle to the engine) it is an ally plate held on by 2 rivets.

If you have a loader or other front mounted eqt it may be covering the plate.

What fuel injection eqt is fitted?? Is it CAV DPA pump or a Bosch injector pump??


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try the *Tractordata* site for answers.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

I have an International 574 and its serial number is: 574 Serial # 231-0113103647-X- . I am told that the "X" on the end of the serial number identifies it as one production line of tractors, and if it were a "Y", it wud be a different line. Perhaps one line for England and one for the USA.

So does anyone know how to tell what age or year it is ?

I was told, by a dealer, that my unit was made in the USA for sale and shipment to England, but ended up being sole here in Canada. Over the years I have had to replace things like the starter, etc with an English unit, but no other cross country problems.

Per attached pic, had to upgrade the HP a bit....

Oldguychuck


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Chuck!!

At first view your serial no looks completely wrong??
But on second thoughts i can make some sense of it !!

231-01 kind code ( tractor build) ( swept back or straight axle, diesel or gas engine, full road or utility lighting, transmission build lo or hi speed 8 speed or 16 speed transmission, row crop or flange axles , type and no of auxiliary valves, rear wheel size and tyre type, etc etc !!)

13 is i think incorrect and is letter B ?? This means built in Great Britain ( if built in USA it would be U). So the story about a USA built tractor for England that ended up in Canada is completely false. Great Britain NEVER imported 74 series tractors from the USA!! We only ever exported them, lots of them !!

103647 is the correct sequence of 6 digits for the serial no.

-X are you sure this is not - *. ( dash star. ..) which is the engineering approved way of signifying end of serial no stamping !!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

According to the available date from Tractordata.com that unit was made in Great Britain....here's a link. http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/4/341-international-harvester-574.html


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, thanks to Randy and Cyrush who both came back with good answers. I went up to the shop and inspected my tractor for the serial number, just to be sure.

The shop manual clearly states that the serial number is on an aluminum looking plate on the left side of the speed transmission housing, and it's still there ! 231 - 0113103647 - x The very last part, per the manual is supposed to be -x-, but now reads -x so I guess the last dash has been erased by my boot resting there the last few years.

so I went to Tractordata.com and looked up the serial number per Randy - the best answer I cud get from the instructions is that it was built in 1976, but I'm not sure I interpreded the system correctly. My actual serial number has more digits than the tractor date site.

I guess that is why, when I bought a new hydraulic steering pump last fall, that it came from England to a dealer in Toronto, Ontario, Canada and was a fraction of the price of one from th USA.

oldguychuck


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Chuck!!

Your serial no is 103647 which according to Tractor Data is a 1974 machine!!


----------



## GaryBacon (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks I will have a look tonight when I get home, I am a little confused at the other posts, as mine is a 454 not a 574.
All the data books I have, all say it is located on the left side of the transmission box, which is where I found the number.
So I will look for the other place just in case !
Thanks for all your replies I was amazed how quick they came in !!!!
I will let you know how I get on.
In answer to your question its a CAV pump.
I recently had problem with starting and found the fuel lines full of water and had to clean them all out, now all ok with new filters and fuel.
I had fitted a Chinese rear digger with its independent oil pump to the tractor and it works very well.
Cheers Gary


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The mention of the 454 came from the person who started this thread. You came in on the tail end of it with your request. Confusing I guess because you both have IH's. Hope we helped you a little bit....at least have you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Gary!!

As you have CAV injection eqt it is an early machine 1970/71 vintage!!


----------



## GaryBacon (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks so much for the replies.
Been held up in checking the tractor again, as I did my back in !
But, I have had another look and could not find it on the front Bolster. I have a front loader on it so perhaps it is covering it, cannot bend too much to have a proper look !!
My Misses found a plate on the gearbox though, with the numbers 2210114B008261-X- if that is any help?
When I get a minute I will take some pics and try and upload them just to make sure it has a CAV on it, as I was only told it has.
I have really no idea, its the first time I have ever worked on a diesel and have found it difficult to follow.
Thanks again been really impressed by the help !


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats what we need!!

2210114 = kind code ( tractor build)
B = built in Great Britain
008261 = actual serial no !!

Do you require a service manual for this m/c?? If so drop me a PM with your e mail address!!


----------



## GaryBacon (Feb 21, 2013)

I am ok for the manual Thanks.
Thank You for all the members help !
I will try and upload some pics for you.
If you want anymore let me know !
Back is still killing me !


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, confirmed!!. Thats an early production model with the CAV mechanically governed DPA injection pump.


----------

